# Tail Bobbing?



## Kyrion (Mar 26, 2017)

Is Mal (the budgie in front) bobbing his Tail? He was treated with baytril for a respiratory infection a little while ago. Am I being paranoid or is this cause for concern?


----------



## philw (Aug 22, 2014)

Looks pretty normal to me. Budgies move their tail slightly when breathing especially when they're chattering. If he's acting, otherwise normal, I wouldn't be concerned. Since he's been treated for a resp. problem is just might be residual, but tail bobbing is more exaggerated than what I see here (more like pumping).


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*What you are seeing in this video is perfectly normal movement of the tail as your budgie breathes.

You need to be concerned when you see a very pronounced tail bob.

[nomedia="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u4gYeHnzErw"]Budgie Health Tips on Tail Bobbing and Laboured Breathing from Doctor Ross Perry's Budgie Book - YouTube[/nomedia]*


----------



## Kyrion (Mar 26, 2017)

Thank you so much everyone! I am such a paranoid budgie mum! I really appreciate it <3


----------

